# Flavored Honey



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Not sure about measurements but I have tried Mint, cherry, and a couple others via the honey straws.

Interesting..........


----------



## Star G (Mar 8, 2005)

What's wrong with your natural honey that makes you think about adulterating it with additives not natural to the honey itself??


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

> What's wrong with your natural honey...

There's nothing wrong with their honey, they
just have a clue about marketing!

I sell liquid honey, comb honey, creamed honey
(Dyce Method, not the wimpy methods suggested
here on BeeSource by wannabes), honey with nuts
mixed in, honey butter, and even (gasp!) honey
with whole fruit mixed in. 

Why, you ask?

Simple - something "different". Having more
than just "bears or jars" means that you move
more product. There's only so much "plain"
honey that anyone thinks they need.

Yes, it is extra work.


----------



## NHbees (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks Jim, well said!

I read the post yesterday and didn't think it was worth a reply, but your response hit the nail right on the head.


----------



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

A note on powdered fruit.......
I found it to be lacking flavor and it added a gritty texture that was unapealing. Reductions and fruit paste work much better.

Just my 2 cents.

Oh.....and whats wrong with my honey that I need to adulterate.....blah blah blah?

I dont adulterate. I dont add extracts or flavorings.I blend honey with pure natural ingredients to make wonderful honey products. This demonstrates to the household consumer that honey is a versatile food, and the more honey is used outside of conventional ideals, the more is consumed per capita. As the demand increases,this makes YOUR unadulterated honey worth more.
You can thank me later.









John Russell


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Yea, I have to give Jim the thumbs up as well. Varitey is the spice of life. We sell a several tons of liquid honey yearly in many sizes. We also have 11 other honey products as well as beeswax candles, pollen and propolis. We've increase our sales considerably over the years. We stick with natural like John. Many of my customers have no use for liquid honey but will buy 3 or 4 lbs of creamed honey at a pop or some honey butter. That's why Baskin Robbins has 31 flavors, Samuel Adams 2 dozen beers and Ford 10 models of cars each year, it's about marketing and success. It is a sweet succes in our craft to have people really want what we(and our bees) make!


----------



## waxworker (May 23, 2005)

I sell liquid honey, comb honey, creamed honey
(Dyce Method, not the wimpy methods suggested
here on BeeSource by wannabes), honey with nuts
mixed in, honey butter, and even (gasp!) honey
with whole fruit mixed in.
Jim
Do the fruit and nuts settle to the bottom? And what is the butter honey recipe?


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

> Do the fruit and nuts settle to the bottom?

Unlike national beekeeper associations, where
the fruits and nuts rise to the top, most any
item added to honey will absorb honey, and
end up settling to the bottom unless one helps
things out by lowering the moisture content
of the honey to around 11%, which is very
tough to do.

> And what is the butter honey recipe?

Uh... honey, and... umm, butter!









I honestly do not know the exact ratio, and
will have to ask - there is a 3-farm co-op
with their own highly automated (Israeli)
creamery set-up that mixes their butter with
my honey, for both of us to sell under our
respective labels. They have tweaked the
ratios over and over. I give them a free hand,
as they are obsessive about it, and it all
tastes fine to me.

When we were doing it ourselves in 15-lb
batches in our trusty Electrolux DLX,
the ratios were:

1/4 cup honey
1 pound butter
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
Add vanilla extract drop by drop, to taste


----------

